# Giving birth after a ruptured cervix?



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

I just can't find anything worthwhile on it, after googling all possible words in all possible combinations.

With my (first and only) birth, my cervix ruptured and was sutured (a couple of stitches). Will this affect any future pregnancies, labors & deliveries and how? Does anyone know?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

There are some mothers in the 4th degree tear threads (generally in the Birth Trauma forum) who have torn through or into their cervix. Also mamas who have had surgical procedures (like LEEP) that affect the cervix.

My understanding (I had a 4th degree tear, but not into the cervix) is that the tear and repair can leave scar tissue, and the scar tissue can affect how easily/quickly/completely you dilate in the future. And sometimes this scar tissue can affect how well the cervix remains closed during pregnancy. A BTDT mama will (I'm sure) know more, but checking the 4th degree tear threads may be a place to start! Also, a google search for "cervical scarring" will bring up a bunch of sites with information.

Congrats on your babe, and good luck with your future pregnancies and births!


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

What do you mean by ruptured?

My cervix tore and prolapsed. They did not give me stitches, though they were discussing it. They opted to just put it back in place and let it heal on its own. Luckily it did, but I have been wondering how this will effect birth.

I have heard about the scar tissue making it difficult, but I don't know how much scar tissue I have. I have read that sometimes the mw's (or Dr's) will help open you that last bit if the scar tissue is causing problems. I read that on MDC somewhere.

I'd love to hear more stories too.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

the cervical tear you describe does not sound like something that would impede a future birth to me. Scar tissue *might* slow down dilation--you won't know until you get there.

I suggest that you look into nutritional and herbal aids to resolving scar tissue. If you live near enough to a Homeopath, you might get an assessment--I used homeopathy once, years ago, to help resolve scar tissue in one of my fallopian tubes, and it did great. A homeopath is not going to do an internal/visual exam--but an interview that will help him/her to determine best treatments for you. And homeopathy is so very gentle that you can't possibly do yourself any harm with it; if you use the wrong remedy, nothing at all will happen. With the right remedy, you will soon feel the changes.

Good luck! I really don't think that there's any real need for worry.


----------



## Torntotears97 (Apr 16, 2011)

HI,

I ruptured my cervix during my last pregnancy back in 1997. I am 54 years now and began menopause immediately following my birth.

I began to hemorrage after my son was born. It took six doctors with their hands in my vagina trying to figure out what went wrong. I had a mid-wife which in my opinion was the (biggest mistake in my life) who didn't have a clue as to what was wrong... Mean while i am loosing blood like crazy. Finally I am told i ruptured my cervix while pushing. No thanks to her.......

I was taken into the O.R. and retracted and repaired for two hours. I am told there is a specific name for this procedure. I believe it begins with an H... Does anyone know what I am talking about?

P.S.

After this procedure I have never been the same and went into early menopause.


----------

